# Any crappie reports from Alabama yet?



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wondering if they have started spawning yet. Need to call my buddy in Montgomeryand tell him to have the boat ready. Its got to be getting close to spawn.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

I think it will be right about the end of next week. Water is still a little cool needs to make it to 60 it is still about 57 where we go.


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

found them here on blackwater last weekend at the end of the tree tops in about 20 foot of water. they werent thick but we did get a few and they were really nice ones at that.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Talked to my best friend in Eufaula and 3 of them caught 70 in an hour and a half off of a dock. jigs and minnows


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

That's what I thought fish are still deep has to make it to the magic 60 degrees before they move shallow to spawn.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Water was a shade past 52 degrees last Sunday in Selma. With this warm rain of the last couple of days, the water temp will be climbing quickly from the runoff. If I didn't have previous commitments, you could bet I would be out there all weekend. Stripers are going to start moving on the main river soon as well.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

went this morning to see if they were on the banks yet and did not get a bite. threw a beetle spin and various color jigs under a cork. i do not have a depth finder on the boat i took so i was mainly bank fishing per say. the water was up also from last nights rain and muddy.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

> *H2OMARK (3/11/2010)*Water was a shade past 52 degrees last Sunday in Selma. With this warm rain of the last couple of days, the water temp will be climbing quickly from the runoff. If I didn't have previous commitments, you could bet I would be out there all weekend. Stripers are going to start moving on the main river soon as well.


I use to fish the Mcdowell lake there in Selma. Caught some big crappie out of there. Also launched in Autauga andwent right around the corner by the launch and would catcha good number during spawn. Hopefully, i'llbe back up there in a few weeks.


----------



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

Millers Ferry last weekend the crappie were starting to bite. Boats were everywhere behind my house fishing. Heard some caught 30 saturday in tree tops.


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

Really picking up at Miller's Ferry. Big Crappie tourney is April 17 there and the 30 day crappie derby starts then. Lots of tagged fish in the lake. Check it out if you get a chance. www.wilcoxareachamber.org


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

Just got home form camden...same as two weeks ago. A few here and there, nothing really to brag about. There was two boats, we were there from Friday till today. Everyone we talked to had the same kinda luck. Maybe things will turn around soon.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

caught 60 70 this past thursday. most were small though.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

My buddy called Friday evening to rub it in, he and his son had caught 7 crappie plus a couple of bass and catfish. They were all caught between 4:00pm and dark as he didn't get there until 3:00pm and had to set up his RV after unloading his boat. Still waiting on his next report from Millers Ferry.


----------

